# Η φεμινιστική γλωσσολογία



## nickel (Aug 10, 2010)

*Η φεμινιστική γλωσσολογία*
(Αναδημοσίευση από την Καθημερινή της 10/8/2010)

Του Μιχάλη Πιτσιλίδη (διευθυντή του περιοδικού Popular Medicine)

Δεν είναι ευρέως γνωστό, αλλά υπάρχει κλάδος της γλωσσολογίας με τον τίτλο φεμινιστική γλωσσολογία (feministische Linguistik). Ο επιστημονικός αυτός κλάδος εξετάζει, γενικώς ειπείν, τις σχέσεις ανάμεσα στο φύλο και τη γλώσσα, για να ανακαλύψει βεβαίως ότι και η γλώσσα έχει φύλο, και μάλιστα αρσενικό! Θα δούμε παρακάτω παραδείγματα της «αρσενικής» γλώσσας, αφού πρώτα σημειώσουμε ότι έχουν υπάρξει στην ιστορία της επιστήμης σημαντικοί γλωσσολόγοι, οι οποίοι κατέληξαν σε αφοπλιστικού μισογυνισμού «επιστημονικά» πορίσματα. Για παράδειγμα, ο Edward Sapir (1884-1939), σπουδαίος και διάσημος Αμερικανός γλωσσολόγος, μελετώντας ως παράδειγμα τη γλώσσα nootka, κατέταξε την ομιλία των γυναικών στους... ανώμαλους τύπους ομιλίας που εμφανίζονται σε «χοντρούς, νάνους, καμπούρηδες, κουτσούς, μωρά και γυναίκες»!

Στη γλώσσα μας, έχουμε αρσενικό και θηλυκό γένος, τόσο γραμματικό όσο και φυσικό. Η διάκριση του γένους γίνεται είτε με λεξιλογικό τρόπο (πατέρας-μητέρα), είτε με τις καταλήξεις (κομμωτής-κομμώτρια), είτε με το άρθρο (ο/η γιατρός). Βέβαια, η σχέση ανάμεσα στο φυσικό και στο γραμματικό γένος είναι εν πολλοίς αυθαίρετη: το φεγγάρι είναι ουδέτερο στην ελληνική γλώσσα, αρσενικό στη γερμανική (der Mond), θηλυκό στη γαλλική (la lune) κ.ο.κ. Όμως, από την άλλη πλευρά, μάλλον δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι η γη είναι θηλυκού γένους σχεδόν σε όλες τις ινδοευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες, αφού συμβολίζει πάντα τη Μητέρα Γη, η οποία γεννά και παράγει. Ωστόσο, ο ήλιος είναι σχεδόν πάντα αρσενικού γένους...

Ας ρίξουμε, όμως, μερικές ματιές σε γλωσσικά σημάδια που υποδηλώνουν υπεροχή του αρσενικού, από την καθημερινή χρήση της γλώσσας. Ζώα δυνατά και επιβλητικά είναι συχνότερα αρσενικού γένους (ο λέων, ο ελέφαντας, ο καρχαρίας, ο αετός, ο βόας), ενώ τα πιο μικρά και θεωρούμενα απεχθή, πονηρά ή μοχθηρά είναι συχνότερα θηλυκά (η αλεπού, η ύαινα, η σουπιά, η αράχνη, η κατσαρίδα, η οχιά). Αρσενικοί, επίσης, είναι οι περισσότεροι ισχυροί άνεμοι (βοριάς, νοτιάς, σιρόκος) αλλά και οι ποταμοί (Αλιάκμονας, Πηνειός, Αξιός, Αχελώος), ενώ τα δέντρα που γεννούν καρπούς είναι συνήθως θηλυκά (λεμονιά, πορτοκαλιά) όπως και τα περισσότερα λουλούδια. Ως «σκύλος» προσδιορίζεται ο σκληρός, εργατικός άντρας, ενώ η «σκύλα» αποτελεί βρισιά για κάθε γυναίκα.

Πολλά επαγγέλματα θεωρούνται εκ φύσεως αρσενικά κι επομένως υπάρχουν μεγάλες γλωσσικές δυσκολίες στον προσδιορισμό τους, όταν ασκούνται από γυναίκες. Έτσι, ενώ λέμε πλέον η γιατρίνα, η δικαστίνα, η βουλευτίνα, η στρατιωτίνα, ακόμα δεν έχουν ωριμάσει γλωσσικά η φιλολογίνα, η υπαλληλίνα, η πιλοτίνα και πάρα πολλά άλλα. Θα χρειαστεί ακόμα χρόνος για να καταλήξει η γλωσσική ζύμωση σε μία από τις μορφές: η συγγραφέας, η συγγράφισσα (πρόταση Κριαρά), η συγγραφέας, η συγγραφίνα. Προς το παρόν, τα τρία τελευταία μάς φαίνονται αστεία ή γλωσσικοί βαρβαρισμοί.

Λεξιλογικά, τώρα, έχουμε πολλά και εντυπωσιακά παραδείγματα όπου γυναίκες… δεν υπάρχουν. Π.χ. λέγοντας «όλοι οι Ελληνες είναι στο πλευρό σας» εννοούμε τους Έλληνες και τις Ελληνίδες, ομολογώντας ότι είναι περιττή η ρητή αναφορά —με το θηλυκό γένος— στις γυναίκες. Τη διάκριση κάνουν μόνον οι πολιτικοί, στις δημόσιες ομιλίες τους, για ψηφοθηρικούς λόγους. Ένα πλοίο βυθίζεται πάντα «αύτανδρο», έστω κι αν οι μισοί επιβάτες είναι γυναίκες. Μια δημόσια υπηρεσία «επανδρώνεται» ακόμα κι όταν προσλαμβάνει γυναίκες. Εξ άλλου, μια εφεύρεση, μια ιδέα ή μια θεωρία, έχουν πάντα «πατρότητα», έστω κι αν προέρχονται από γυναίκα, ενώ στα πανεπιστήμια «οι φοιτητές αγωνίζονται...» ωσάν οι φοιτήτριες να έχουν εξαφανιστεί. Όταν χτυπά το τηλέφωνο, ρωτάμε «ποιος είναι στο τηλέφωνο;» είτε είναι άντρας είτε γυναίκα. Αν ρωτήσουμε «ποια είναι στο τηλέφωνο;», υπονοείται ότι γνωρίζουμε με βεβαιότητα ότι είναι γυναίκα, διαφορετικά ελλοχεύει η παρεξήγηση. Λέμε «ο Γιάννης και η Άννα ήταν πολύ ευτυχισμένοι» και ποτέ «ο Γιάννης και η Άννα ήταν πολύ ευτυχισμένες» γιατί το δεύτερο είναι επιβαρυντικό για τον Γιάννη.

Μελετώντας διάφορα ζεύγη λέξεων (με εξαίρεση το «κυρίες και κύριοι»), διαπιστώνουμε ότι πάντα προηγείται το αρσενικό: Αδάμ-Εύα, γιος-κόρη, αδελφός-αδελφή, ως ισχυρότερο και σημαντικότερο. Πράγματι στα ζεύγη αντιθέτων συνηθίζουμε να βάζουμε πρώτο το θετικό: φως-σκοτάδι, πλούσιος-φτωχός, άσπρο-μαύρο. Όταν ο σύζυγος πεθάνει, η σύζυγος ονομάζεται «Χ, χήρα του Ψ» ενώ, στην αντίθετη περίπτωση, βεβαίως δεν λέμε «ο Χ, χήρος της Ψ».

Τα παραπάνω δεν συνιστούν βεβαίως κάποιας μορφής ιδιαιτερότητα της ελληνικής γλώσσας. Όπως προκύπτει από ένα πρόσφατο, μνημειώδες έργο (Hellinger, M. & Bussmann, H. _Gender across Languages_. Amsterdam: John Benjamins 2001-2003), τα δεδομένα από 30 γλώσσες αποκαλύπτουν ότι σε όλες η γυναικεία παρουσία δεν βαραίνει όσο η αντρική. Η γυναίκα προσδιορίζεται από την οπτική γωνία του άντρα και σε σχέση με αυτόν, ενώ, παράλληλα, οι γυναικείες ιδιότητες και δραστηριότητες προβάλλονται συνήθως ως κατώτερες των αντρικών.​


Δείτε και:
Wikipedia: Gender neutrality in English


----------



## StellaP (Aug 10, 2010)

΄Ολοι οι ποταμοί της Ελλάδος είναι αρσενικοί εκτός από έναν που βρίσκεται στην Πελοπόννησο και είναι η Νέδα.
Επίσης όλα σχεδόν τα νησιά είναι θηλυκά εκτός από μερικά αρσενικά (Αγ.Ευστράτιος, Πόρος, Καστός, Κάλαμος) και μερικά ουδέτερα (τα Ψαρά, το Αγκίστρι, τα Κουφονήσια).


----------



## nickel (Aug 10, 2010)

StellaP said:


> Επίσης όλα σχεδόν τα νησιά είναι θηλυκά...


Εμ, δεν γίνεται να είσαι αρσενικιά και λεβεντογέννα...


----------



## Marinos (Aug 10, 2010)

Και ως γνωστόν, οι θηλυκές Σέρρες έγιναν στη ντοπιολαλιά _τα Σέρρας_.


----------



## tsiros (Aug 10, 2010)

επίσης πάντα ρωτάμε :
ποιός πέθανε;

και ποτέ ποιά πέθανε;


----------



## JimAdams (Aug 10, 2010)

Επίσης, Έβρος ο μόνος ελληνικός νομός αρσενικού γένους. 

Άσχετο παράδοξο. Έχετε παρατηρήσει οτι όλες τις ξένες ομάδες τις αποκαλούν σε θηλυκό γένος (η Τσέλσι, η Μίλαν, η Λοκομοτίβ κ.ο.κ εκτός απο τον Άγιαξ και ενίοτε τους Ρέιντζερς Γλασκώβης) ?


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 10, 2010)

Yπάρχει και άλλος θηλυκός ποταμός, όχι ελληνικός όμως. Είναι η Λένα στη Σιβηρία, αν δεν κάνω λάθος. 

Επίσης, μια διάκριση που δεν γίνεται πια στα αγγλικά γιατί θεωρείται υποτιμητικό είναι το poet-poetess. Αντίθετα λέμε poet και για τα δύο φύλα και αν πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να το ξεχωρίσουμε (σπάνια) λέμε female poet.


----------



## Porkcastle (Aug 10, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> Yπάρχει και άλλος θηλυκός ποταμός, όχι ελληνικός όμως. Είναι η Λένα στη Σιβηρία, αν δεν κάνω λάθος.



Απ' όσο γνωρίζω (και θυμάμαι από τη γεωγραφία), ο ποταμός λέγεται "Λένας" ή "Λένα", στα ελληνικά είναι σίγουρα αρσενικού γένους.
(Edit: "Ο" Λένας είναι. Τσέκαρα μια σκονισμένη Υδρόγειο.)


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 10, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> Yπάρχει και άλλος θηλυκός ποταμός, όχι ελληνικός όμως. Είναι η Λένα στη Σιβηρία, αν δεν κάνω λάθος.



Νομίζω ότι στα ελληνικά λέμε "ο Λένας" ή "ο Λένα". Κατά τα λοιπά έχω την εντύπωση ότι στα ρωσικά όλοι οι ποταμοί είναι θηλυκοί (τώρα κάποια εξαίρεση μπορεί να υπάρχει, αλλά προς το παρόν μου διαφεύγει).


----------



## Marinos (Aug 10, 2010)

Εξ ου και το ψευδώνυμο του Βλαντιμίρ Ίλιτς Ουλιάνοφ. Και μια και λέμε για αρσενικοθήλυκα, θυμήθηκα μια ιστοριούλα του Λουντέμη για τον περιοδεύοντα πολυτεχνίτη που έδειχνε τρισδιάστατες φωτογραφίες στα χωριά: _Ιδέτε τον άνθρωπο που έριξε τον τσάρο στη Ρωσία, παράξενο μεγάλο: άντρας με γένια και γυναικείο όνομα, Ελένιν τ' όνομά του_ (ή κάπως έτσι).


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 10, 2010)

Rogerios said:


> Νομίζω ότι στα ελληνικά λέμε "ο Λένας" ή "ο Λένα". Κατά τα λοιπά έχω την εντύπωση ότι στα ρωσικά όλοι οι ποταμοί είναι θηλυκοί (τώρα κάποια εξαίρεση μπορεί να υπάρχει, αλλά προς το παρόν μου διαφεύγει).



Χμ, λίγο μυαλό και σκέψη να υπήρχε την ώρα που έπρεπε:) !

Και τον Γενισέι πώς τον ξέχασα που είναι αρσενικός (http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Енисей);

ΥΓ: Και να προσθέσω τον Ομπ και τον Ιρτίς; Αχ, αυτή η Σιβηρία με έβγαλε εντελώς αδιάβαστο.


----------



## psifio (Aug 10, 2010)

Αυτό μού θυμίζει την ιστορία που 'χα διαβάσει κάποτε για τον Κορδάτο που βάφτισε το γιο του Λένιν: όταν οι χωροφυλάκοι ρώτησαν τον υπέργηρο παπά πώς δεν ντράπηκε να δώσει τέτοιο όνομα, μη χριστιανικό, εκείνος απάντησε ότι πέρασε το παιδί για κορίτσι κι ότι Ελέν' άκουσε, Ελέν' είπε. :)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 10, 2010)

nickel said:


> *Η φεμινιστική γλωσσολογία*
> [...]
> Δείτε και: Wikipedia: Gender neutrality in English


Δείτε και: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=2355.



Marinos said:


> Και ως γνωστόν, οι θηλυκές Σέρρες έγιναν στη ντοπιολαλιά _τα Σέρρας_.


http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3262


----------



## SBE (Aug 10, 2010)

Τελικά ο Λένιν κι η Ελένη είναι προβληματικός συνδιασμός. 
Στο αυτοβιογραφικό βιβλίο της Ρούλας Καρακατσάνη Φεγγαριαστήκανε στα Ταμπάχανα αναφέρεται ότι κάποιοι γονείς (με προφορά ρουμελιώτικη προφανώς) βάφτισαν το κορίτσι τους (Ε)λένη κι ο χωροφύλακας της περιοχής το άκουσε Λένιν και τους κυνηγούσε.


----------



## Costas (Aug 17, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> Επίσης, μια διάκριση που δεν γίνεται πια στα αγγλικά γιατί θεωρείται υποτιμητικό είναι το poet-poetess. Αντίθετα λέμε poet και για τα δύο φύλα και αν πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να το ξεχωρίσουμε (σπάνια) λέμε female poet.


Να και δυο σχετικά άρθρα από το Language Log:

Language has a way of turning pundits into fools
kαι
The twilight of -ess

Όπως επισημαίνει το πρώτο απ' αυτά τα άρθρα, κάθε γλώσσα ακολουθεί το δικό της δρόμο σ' αυτό το θέμα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2010)

Σε συνέχεια των μηνυμάτων εδώ:

_Η νομική σύμβουλος_ ή _η νομικός σύμβουλος_; Πληθυντικός;
_Η πολιτική μηχανικός_ ή _η πολιτικός μηχανικός_; Πληθυντικός;

Επισυνάπτω αρχείο από το isotita.gr. Θα το σχολιάσω άμα θα βρω χρόνο να το κοιτάξω.


----------



## Costas (Oct 18, 2010)

Το Ισότητα λέει αφενός Γυναίκες Πολιτικοί Μηχανικοί και Γυναίκες Τραπεζικοί Υπάλληλοι και αφετέρου Οικιακές Βοηθοί (χωρίς το Γυναίκες). Εννοείται ότι, άπαξ και βάλεις το Γυναίκες, θα συνεχίσεις με αρσενικό. Το θέμα είναι αν παίζει να φας το Γυναίκες (όπως στο Οικιακές Βοηθοί, που το αρσενικό του θα είναι Οικιακοί Βοηθοί) και να πεις Πολιτικές Μηχανικοί και Τραπεζικές Υπάλληλοι. Νοηματικά νομίζω ναι, και εμένα προσωπικά μου αρέσει, αλλά το βλέπω χλομό να επικρατήσει, τόσο με δεδομένο το ρεύμα που υπάρχει ήδη (η διεκδίκηση ίσου στάτους περνά μέσα από τη διεκδίκηση απαράλλαχτου του αντρικού όρου), όσο και για λόγους γλωσσικής απλότητας και εξομάλυνσης, δηλ. να έχουν και τα δυο την ίδια κατάληξη, για να μην είναι μπερδεμένο, όπως 'της Σάσα Μπάστα' ένα πράμα, ή 'της Μαντώ Μαυρογένους'.


----------



## Basileios (Oct 19, 2010)

Η δήθεν πολιτική ορθότητα καταστρέφει την ιστορικότητα της γλώσσας. Δηλαδή ας μας πει μια έχουσα σώας τας φρένας, προσβάλλεται από την δομή της γλώσσας; Λόγω της βιολογικής εξέλιξης (η οποία οδήγησε στην δημιουργία πατριαρχικών κοινωνιών) δημιουργήθηκε η γλώσσα με κυρίως ανδρικά χαρακτηριστικά.


----------



## sarant (Oct 19, 2010)

Βασίλειε, καλώς ήρθες -βλέπω ότι είναι το πρώτο σου μήνυμα.

Σε διαβεβαιώνω ότι εδώ όλες και όλοι έχουμε σώας τας φρένας. Το θέμα δεν είναι να αλλάξουμε τη δομή της γλώσσας (κομμάτι δύσκολο μου φαίνεται, έτσι κι αλλιώς) αλλά να δούμε π.χ. ποιοι τύποι χρησιμοποιούνται στα επαγγελματικά θηλυκά. Αλλά αυτό με την ιστορικότητα της γλώσσας δεν το καταλαβαίνω -θυμάμαι πως οι γυναίκες επί Βυζαντίου είχαν επίθετο σε ονομαστική πτώση, π.χ. Άννα Κομνηνή, ή Μακρεμβολίτισσα ή Παλαιολογίνα, επομένως η "πολιτική ορθότητα" που θα αμφισβητούσε το σημερινό "Άννα Κομνηνού" μάλλον αποβλέπει να αποκαταστήσει τη χαμένη ιστορικότητα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2010)

Γεια σας και καλωσήρθατε.

Εγώ, επειδή δεν ανήκω στο φύλο, δεν μπορώ και να απαντήσω (αν προσβάλλομαι από τις δομές της γλώσσας). Ξέρω για τις Αμερικάνες, που μαζεύονται σε κάτι γιορτές του κινηματογράφου και λένε «I'm an actor» — και τότε νιώθω να προσβάλλουν τις αγγλικές δομές που μου δίδαξαν, αλλά αυτή είναι άλλη κουβέντα. Έχουμε πάντως ένα μικρό πρόβλημα με τον πληθυντικό, τουλάχιστον, που πρέπει να προσθέτουμε λέξη. Π.χ. οι _γυναίκες δικαστές_ αντί να πούμε _δικάστριες_ ή _δικαστίνες_. Στις δομές της γλώσσας ανήκουν κι αυτά, γι' αυτό τα συζητάμε.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 19, 2010)

Να θυμίσω ότι πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση έχει γίνει και εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=2355&page=5


----------



## Basileios (Oct 19, 2010)

Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι έχω κοιτάξει την πρόοδο της ελληνικής γλώσσας κατά την βυζαντινή περίοδο, μόνο ιστορικώς την έχω εξετάσει. Οι βυζαντινοί δεν ένιωθαν Έλληνες και το Έλληνας για αυτούς ήταν υβριστικό, καθώς εννοούσε παγανιστής, κάτι τρομακτικό για την σκοταδιστική θεοκρατική κοινωνία τους. Μέχρι και ο τελευταίος αυτοκράτωρ χρησιμοποιούσε βασιλεύς των Ρωμαίων (απ' όπου βγήκε και το λαϊκό Ρωμιός, το οποίο υποδεικνύει σαφή ιστορική αμάθεια και ανθελληνισμό. Επίσης ως επίσημη γλώσσα του κράτους η εκλατινισμένη ελληνική (κοαίστωρ=quastor και πολλές άλλες λέξεις, σε βαθμίδες και άλλα) έγινε κατά τον Ιουστινιανό, τον 7ο αιώνα (και όχι πλήρως).
για τον προτελευταίο ορίστε και η απόδειξη: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:John_VIII_Palaeologos.jpg
Συνεπώς το να συμβουλευόμαστε εκείνους για θέματα της ελληνικής είναι παράλογο, εφόσον υπήρξε και ένα μεγάλο ξενοκρατούμενο κενό στην συνέχεια της γλώσσας, το οποίο (μαζί με τις γλωσσικές ατασθαλίες των βυζαντινών) οδήγησε στην ανάγκη της καθαρεύουσας, με τον όρο να χρησιμοποιείται εκ του γράφοντος και για να υποδείξει το όνομα της τότε ελληνικής αλλά και τον σκοπό της. Επιπλέον πιστεύω ότι η σημερινή ελληνική είναι ένα κράμα της καθαρεύουσας και της τότε δημοτικής.


----------



## Themis (Oct 19, 2010)

Basileios said:


> οδήγησε στην ανάγκη της καθαρεύουσας, με τον όρο να χρησιμοποιείται εκ του γράφοντος και για να υποδείξει το όνομα της τότε ελληνικής αλλά και τον σκοπό της.


Πιστεύω ότι θα σε ενδιαφέρει να μάθεις ότι το "εκ του γράφοντος" είναι λάθος στην καθαρεύουσα (σωστό: "υπό του γράφοντος") και ανύπαρκτο στη σημερινή γλώσσα.


----------



## Basileios (Oct 19, 2010)

Themis said:


> Πιστεύω ότι θα σε ενδιαφέρει να μάθεις ότι το "εκ του γράφοντος" είναι λάθος στην καθαρεύουσα (σωστό: "υπό του γράφοντος") και ανύπαρκτο στη σημερινή γλώσσα.


http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=7249
Ευχαριστώ για την παρατήρηση.


----------



## Costas (Oct 20, 2010)

Φώναζε σήμερα ένας φύλακας έξω απ' τα Προπύλαια: "Κυρία ξεναγός!" και όχι "Κυρία ξεναγέ", ενώ θα 'λεγε Κύριε ξεναγέ (βέβαια, υπάρχει και η κλητική "Ε, Κύριος!", αλλά χωρίς κατηγορούμενο). Αναλόγως, έχετε ακούσει "Κυρία πρόεδρος/λοχαγός/λοχίας/ταγματάρχης...";


----------



## Basileios (Oct 20, 2010)

Costas said:


> Φώναζε σήμερα ένας φύλακας έξω απ' τα Προπύλαια: "Κυρία ξεναγός!" και όχι "Κυρία ξεναγέ", ενώ θα 'λεγε Κύριε ξεναγέ (βέβαια, υπάρχει και η κλητική "Ε, Κύριος!", αλλά χωρίς κατηγορούμενο). Αναλόγως, έχετε ακούσει "Κυρία πρόεδρος/λοχαγός/λοχίας/ταγματάρχης...";


Τον ίδιο τύπο χρησιμοποιώ, δηλώνοντας το φύλο μέσω του κυρία. Μόλις πρόσεξα ότι δεν έβαλε κλητική...


----------



## Zazula (Oct 21, 2010)

Costas said:


> Αναλόγως, έχετε ακούσει "Κυρία πρόεδρος/λοχαγός/λοχίας/ταγματάρχης...";


Βλ. σημείο #3 εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=32742&postcount=42.


----------



## Costas (Oct 22, 2010)

Σωστά. Από αυτά που λες εκεί, Ζαζ:

Και σε άλλα επίκοινα θηλυκά θα σχηματίσουμε την κλιτική με λόγιο τρόπο (κυρία δικαστής!, κυρία βουλευτής!, κυρία εισαγγελεύ!, κυρία γλωσσολόγος!), αλλά και τη γενική (της συγγραφέως).

ταιριάζει 100% με το εδώ το "κυρία γλωσσολόγος!" (και τα άλλα βέβαια ταιριάζουν). Μόνο που δεν πρόκειται, νομίζω, τόσο για 'λόγιο τρόπο' όσο για επιλογή της ονομαστικής εις βάρος της κλητικής σε -έ, η οποία καπαρώνεται θαρρείς αποκλειστικά από το αρσενικό.


----------



## Isiliel (Jan 30, 2011)

nickel said:


> [...] Έτσι, ενώ λέμε πλέον η γιατρίνα, η δικαστίνα, η βουλευτίνα, η στρατιωτίνα, ακόμα δεν έχουν ωριμάσει γλωσσικά η φιλολογίνα, η υπαλληλίνα, η πιλοτίνα και πάρα πολλά άλλα.



Σήμερα που αναρωτήθηκα αν θα έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιήσω τη _δικαστίνα_ σε μια μετάφρασή μου, με μια ματιά στο google, διαπίστωσα ότι χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως με μια... υποτιμητική χροιά, εκτός κι αν είναι η ιδέα μου. Εσείς τη χρησιμοποιείτε τη λέξη;


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2011)

Εδώ απαιτείται τεράστια θεωρητική συζήτηση. Ποια είναι η πιο συνοπτική απάντηση (που θα έδινα) στην ερώτηση «Εσείς θα τη _χρησιμοποιούσατε_ τη λέξη;»: «Ναι, αν μου επιτρεπόταν να είμαι ελάχιστα προκλητικός προκειμένου να προωθήσω μια λύση σ' αυτό το πρόβλημα». (Εξαρτάται από το ποιοι κοιτάζουν και ποιοι στραβοκοιτάζουν το γραφτό σου.)


----------



## Isiliel (Jan 30, 2011)

nickel said:


> (Εξαρτάται από το ποιοι κοιτάζουν και ποιοι στραβοκοιτάζουν το γραφτό σου.)



Έχω την πολυτέλεια, (αφού μεταφράζω εθελοντικά και ερασιτεχνικά) να μην με ενδιαφέρει ποιοι στραβοκοιτάζουν το γραπτό μου, γι' αυτό μπορώ να το τολμήσω. 
Δεν ξέρω αν θα έδειχνα την ίδια τόλμη πάντως, αν έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιήσω την _υπαλληλίνα_ κι αυτό με βάζει σε σκέψεις που, όπως είπες, ανήκουν σε κάποια θεωρητική συζήτηση...


----------



## melody (Jan 31, 2011)

Καλημέρα!
Μερικά σκόρπια σχόλια:
α)Προ καιρού, μέσα στο φόρουμ, διάβασα "λέμε _δίνω το "παρών"_. Υπό το γυναικείο πρίσμα, λοιπόν θα έπρεπε να λέμε _δίνω το "παρούσα"_;
β)Πότε θ'αλλάξει επιτέλους αυτό το αστείο -για να μην πω τίποτ'άλλο- "...και όλοι να λένε να ΜΙΑ σοφός";


----------



## Palavra (Jan 31, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι το ποιηματάκι μπορούμε να το συγχωρέσουμε, ποιητική αδεία. Το _σοφή _δεν κάνει ρίμα με το _φως _:)


----------



## JimAdams (Jan 31, 2011)

@ Melody

Θα αλλάξει αυτοστιγμή, με το που θα σταματήσει να ακούγεται το '' ...της νιότης το φως''.


----------



## Isiliel (Jan 31, 2011)

..θα μπορούσαμε ενδεχομένως να λέμε:
_
...παντού να σκορπίζεις το φως, τη ζωή,
και όλοι να λένε να μία σοφή._


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 31, 2011)

Μια που το αναφέρατε, μήπως ξέρετε ποιος και πότε έγραψε το τραγουδάκι? (μελωδία και στίχους).


----------



## melody (Jan 31, 2011)

AoratiMelani said:


> Μια που το αναφέρατε, μήπως ξέρετε ποιος και πότε έγραψε το τραγουδάκι? (μελωδία και στίχους).



Έλα ντε. Θα πρέπει να γράφτηκε σε εποχές που γιόρταζαν μόνο τα γενέθλια των αγοριών-ανδρών. Αλλιώς ο "στιχουργός" όφειλε να έχει σκεφτεί κάτι πιο unisex για το τέλος.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 31, 2011)

melody said:


> Έλα ντε. Θα πρέπει να γράφτηκε σε εποχές που γιόρταζαν μόνο τα γενέθλια των αγοριών-ανδρών.



Το ίδιο και το αγγλικό τραγουδάκι. Δεν έχετε ακούσει που λέει "_Χάπι μπέρθντεϊ *του γιου*_";

Άθλιο αστείο, αλλά θα 'σκαγα αν δεν το ΄λεγα.


----------



## Themis (Jan 31, 2011)

sunshine said:


> Το ίδιο και το αγγλικό τραγουδάκι. Δεν έχετε ακούσει που λέει "_Χάπι μπέρθντεϊ *του γιου*_";


Εξαιρετικό αστείο, θα 'σκαγα αν δεν μας το 'λεγες.


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2011)

Σε επιστολή που δημοσιεύτηκε χτες στην Ελευθεροτυπία διαβάζω:

Σχετικά με το «η διοικητής», έχω να παρατηρήσω τα εξής: Ανέτρεξα σε επτά λεξικά και τα έξι εξ αυτών (Ηλίας Ιω. Καμπάνης, 1987 - Μαλλιάρης Παιδεία 2006 - Τεγόπουλος-Φυτράκης 1989 - Κώστας Ιωαννίδης - Θανάσης Γ. Κιζλαρης - Δ. Κυριακόπουλος) αναφέρουν «διοικητής» (ο), χωρίς θηλυκό.

Εξαίρεση το έβδομο λεξικό Γ. Μπαμπινιώτης, το οποίον αναφέρει ως θηλυκό το "διοικήτρια", χωρίς, όμως, να δικαιολογεί την ιδιαιτερότητά του. Κατόπιν αυτών, έχω την εντύπωση ότι περισσότερο αποδεκτό είναι αν λέμε και γράφουμε "η διοικητής"».​
Με αυτή την ευκαιρία διαπίστωσα (να γιατί χρειάζεται και το διαδίκτυο, δεν φτάνουν τα παλιά λεξικά) ότι υπάρχουν πια πολλές _διοικήτριες_ (στο διαδίκτυο και στα νοσοκομεία) — ακόμα κι όταν απολύονται.


----------



## Zazula (May 26, 2011)

nickel said:


> Εξαίρεση το έβδομο λεξικό Γ. Μπαμπινιώτης, το οποίον αναφέρει ως θηλυκό το "διοικήτρια", *χωρίς, όμως, να δικαιολογεί την ιδιαιτερότητά του*. Κατόπιν αυτών, έχω την εντύπωση ότι περισσότερο αποδεκτό είναι αν λέμε και γράφουμε "η διοικητής"».​


Για ποια ακριβώς «ιδιαιτερότητα» ομιλεί εδώ ο ποιητής;
αγορητής - αγορήτρια
αθλητής - αθλήτρια
αναγεννητής - αναγεννήτρια
αναθεωρητής - αναθεωρήτρια
αναχωρητής - αναχωρήτρια
ανακινητής - ανακινήτρια
απολογητής - απολογήτρια
αρνητής - αρνήτρια
ασκητής - ασκήτρια
αφηγητής - αφηγήτρια
εγγυητής - εγγυήτρια
εισηγητής - εισηγήτρια
εκφωνητής - εκφωνήτρια
ερευνητής - ερευνήτρια
καλλιεργητής - καλλιεργήτρια
ομιλητής - ομιλήτρια
φοιτητής - φοιτήτρια​Το Αντίστροφο Λεξικό (Αναστασιάδη-Συμεωνίδη) έχει πάνω από 100 λέξεις σε -_ήτρια_ που είναι τα θηλυκά αρσενικών σε -_ητής_ — και, φυσικά, και τη *διοικήτρια*!

Μιλάμε θα ξεχάσουμε κι αυτά που ξέρουμε (ή: πόσο κολλημένοι είναι κάποιοι...).


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2011)

Μην αγανακτείς με τον κάθε επιστολογράφο. Αν είχε τα εργαλεία, θα έβλεπε ότι ο _διοικητής_ ήταν από τις ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις αρσενικών σε -_ητής_ που είχαν μείνει χωρίς τη θηλυκή παρέα τους. Αυτή είναι άλλωστε η μοναδική «ιδιαιτερότητα» στην περίπτωση.


----------

